# How do I get into producing drugs?



## Muffin (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello, I'm really interested in producing drugs, to start it as a hobby or something. It really intrigues me and facisnates me (drugs do). I see fancy symbols and whatnot on websites about drugs (chemistry symbols) and that gets me thinking, how, how and how? Where or how do you guys think I should start? Do I have to learn chemistry first? How deep do I need to get into chemistry to be able to produce drugs?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Feb 24, 2022)

It won't be easy without basic knowledge of organic chemistry, but anything is possible.


----------



## Muffin

HEISENBERG said:


> It won't be easy without basic knowledge of organic chemistry, but anything is possible.



HEISENBERGLet's assume that I did get the basic knowledge, what's the next step in your opinion?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Practice in synthesis


----------



## Muffin

HEISENBERG said:


> Practice in synthesis



HEISENBERGAlright, thanks


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Muffin said:


> Hello, I'm really interested in producing drugs, to start it as a hobby or something. It really intrigues me and facisnates me (drugs do). I see fancy symbols and whatnot on websites about drugs (chemistry symbols) and that gets me thinking, how, how and how? Where or how do you guys think I should start? Do I have to learn chemistry first? How deep do I need to get into chemistry to be able to produce drugs?



MuffinYou can synthesize drugs without studying chemistry, following simple instructions and our recommendations. First of all, you need to choose the substance of interest, find a technique on our forum, study it, and then ask questions.


----------



## Muffin

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> You can synthesize drugs without studying chemistry, following simple instructions and our recommendations. First of all, you need to choose the substance of interest, find a technique on our forum, study it, and then ask questions.



HIGGS BOSSONAha, thats great. What would you recommend for me to play around with as a beginner?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Muffin said:


> Aha, thats great. What would you recommend for me to play around with as a beginner?



Muffin


HIGGS BOSSON said:


> First of all, you need to choose the substance of interest, find a technique on our forum, study it, and then ask questions.


----------

